# What was your first car/favorite car



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, JMiked, love the Alfa logo! Do you have an Alfa? My husband had a '74 Spider Veloce when we met, and has owned a '67 GTV, a '67 Gulia Super sedan, and some four door sedan that he can't recall. I was very upset when he sold the Spider, although he bought something else to replace it.
> 
> Betsy


Whoa! I got to this really late, sorry. Yes, I owned a 1966 Giulia Sprint GT. It was a gem of a car, and I've always regretted that I sold it. Until I remember the incredible booming exhaust resonance at 70mph, the lack of air conditioning, the seats that were too short, the steering wheel that was too far away, the weird tire size, the unusable back seat, the claustrophobic side windows, and a few other things. But it was a real driver's car, very precise, very responsive.

I was lucky, I guess..... I didn't care for the pre- or post-1966 models all that much with the exception of the Canguro (never produced) and the Montreal (not legally available in the US).

I finally had enough of no A/C in the Texas heat and traded it off on a 1968 Mercedes sedan. Talk about culture shock.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I finally had enough of no A/C in the Texas heat and traded it off on a 1968 Mercedes sedan. Talk about culture shock.
> Mike


Mike--

Yes, that would be culture shock! I eventually filled my roadster gap with a Mazda Miata. With the Mazda, I found that we didn't need to carry a mallet with us to hit the fuel pump like we did with the Alfa! And I could drive it every day (and a great track car!) So I understand culture shock.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike--
> 
> Yes, that would be culture shock! I eventually filled my roadster gap with a Mazda Miata. With the Mazda, I found that we didn't need to carry a mallet with us to hit the fuel pump like we did with the Alfa! And I could drive it every day (and a great track car!) So I understand culture shock.
> 
> Betsy


Just for grins... Here's a picture of me and my first car (a fairly rare 1959 XK-150 Jaguar):










Probably should go in the Photo Gallery, but I'm claiming that it's one of the best Kindle accessories ever.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't get it.  Why wasn't this thread moved to "Not Quite Kindle?"


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't get it. Why wasn't this thread moved to "Not Quite Kindle?"


Shhh. You're gonna get stabbed with a knitting needle. Or a quilting needle. Something pointy, anyway.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Shhh. You're gonna get stabbed with a knitting needle. Or a quilting needle. Something pointy, anyway.
> 
> Mike


I gotcher "something pointy" right here, buddy...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

aaargh I must have picked the wrong thing from the drop down menu.   Oh, well, they both had "Kindle" in them, LOL!

Leslie?  Pidgeon?  Harvey Can't move stuff here....HEEELLLPPP!  Please move to Not Quite Kindle as I intended.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

This thread moves faster than my first car.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

My first car was a 1970 blue Ford Maverick.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

My first car was a 1956 Ford
My favorite car was a PT Cruiser


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

My first car was a hand me down from my Dad - a 1965 Chevy Belair.
Sadly I have never owned my favorite car. A 1980 280ZX in fire engine red.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

My first car was 53 4 door Chevy  I got 15 miles on a gallon of gas and 3 miles on a quart of oil.

My favorite car was and  still is 56 T-Bird 

Dh got me a 02 T-Bird (I wish it was 40 years and 60 pound sooner)  can only fit 1 grandson  at a time it. Try teaching the other to run outside  of car but he can't keep up, and the dog doesn't fit so it just sits on driveway, 6 years old with 3,000 miles on it..

Next car will be a hybrid


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My first car my parent bought for me (but I never drove) they bought before I has sixteen....mom realized that it had no airbag or adequate safety feature and made dad sell it. It was a 1989 thunderbird...Same year as me. Then I got a 1996 Honda, which I had three years before I could drive. My friends' car accident scared me from driving for a long time. I waited until I HAD to get my licence to get it. I still drive the same car...I feel like such a baby on the forum.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As far as favorite car, I'd have to go with my current one. A turbo-charged Volvo sedan.... fast, exceptionally comfortable, very quiet, 35+mpg highway (19 in town, pfui).

And paid for.










Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jmiked! I know what your avatar is!!! Its an enso painting. 



This is the first time I used what I learned in asian art outside of asian art class. lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My first car was a 1952 Ford. I used that when I visited the family in N.J.

The car I drove to college was a 1950 tankChevy.

My favorite car was my Triumph Spitfire. I can't remember the year, maybe 1960.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

First car--1970 Dodge Dart Swinger
Favorite Car--1986 Plymouth Turismo


----------



## BMW (Oct 30, 2008)

My 1st car was a 1972 Vega. (aka: Spit) My dad was anal about his girls knowing how cars worked, so we pulled EVERYTHING out from under Spit's hood and replaced it with Porsche innards. It was really fast and I got a great understanding of cars. My 1st car that I bought was a 1980 Fiat X19. (aka: Tony) Tony was the best car and required very little maintenance. I had a kid come to my job to do oil changes, etc. Tony was fast and sleek. In order for my boyfriend to ride with me, his parents paid for me go to Laguna Seca raceway to learn defensive driving. My favorite car is my 1999 M3 BMW convertible. (aka: Toots) There is just no comparison to this unbelievable driving machine. Think change lanes and you are done. Have to do a quick slalom down HWY 280, no problem. Yes, I do tend to drive a little fast, but before you all jump on me, I am 46 years old and I drive very responsibly. I do not drive aggressively in traffic; I keep a very respectable distance from the car in front of me; I USE my turn signals ... I just like to kick it up a notch if the elements present themselves.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Jmiked! I know what your avatar is!!! Its an enso painting.
> This is the first time I used what I learned in asian art outside of asian art class. lol


You are probably the only person that will ever identify it, heh.

 

Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My first car was a hand-me-down from my grandmother: a 1966 Ford Fairlane, white with blue seats that I nicknamed "White Bullet."

My favorite car is probably my present car: 2005 9-3 Saab convertible, that we bought in Trollhatten, Sweden (this is me in front of the dealership).










To be honest, whatever car is "my" car at the moment is usually my favorite car. I even loved my little Datsun B-210 that I had a million years ago (after the Ford Fairlane!).

L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

First car: 1968 VW Beetle: Looked like crud, holes in the floorboards, no gas gauge. But it was mine.
Favorite car: 1982 VW Rabbit Diesel: First of their aluminum blocks. Ran like a champ, got fantastic mileage.


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

First car was a 1961 Dodge Lancer - All black - three speed on the floor, slant six - as much bondo as metal in a couple of the fenders, but it was mine.  Paid $250.00 on a $50/mo payment plan when I was a sophomore in HS in '69.  It wasn't a muscle car in terms of speed, but I think I could have plowed with it.  I drove it through my first year of college and rented it out for beer money - the guys with the great cars would never have let anyone else drive their car - but I had beer money!

My favorite car I've owned was a 1999 Mazda Miata that we bought used for our son to drive in HS.  I drove it occasionally and it was pure fun.  I'm 6'3" tall and just barely fit in the car but once in the seat, it was all good.  We bought him a more sensible car for college (one that could be driven in the Kansas winters) and I kept the car for awhile.  When I changed vocations, the Miata was no longer the practical choice, so I traded it for a Nissan Altima - that was a sad day; nothing wrong with the Altima, but it's no Miata.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

First car 69 Ford Fairlane
Favorite car 71 AMC Javelin
Dream car 63 Corvette Splitwindow


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

First car: 1970 Dodge Challenger RT
Favorite car: 1979 Pontiac Trans Am and 1997 Honda Prelude
Dream car: 1964 1/2 Ford Mustang Convertible


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Angela  nice to have you back 

Tessa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Angela!

Welcome "home"!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tessa said:


> Hi Angela nice to have you back





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Angela!
> 
> Welcome "home"!


Thanks Tessa & Betsy! It is good to be home.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

First car:  A 1957 Chevy Bel-Air
Favorite car:  We have a restored 1949 Plymouth that is "sweet"

Happy to see you Angela!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> First car: A 1957 Chevy Bel-Air
> Favorite car: We have a restored 1949 Plymouth that is "sweet"
> 
> Happy to see you Angela!!


My earliest memory of a car was my parent's 55 Chevy. I can remember *standing* next to my dad while he drove! No car seats back then!!

It's good to be seen, Judith! Glad to see you here, too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My earliest car memory was my Grandmother's big black Chrysler. I have no idea what year it was, I just remember that it was big and black with light blue cloth seats.

Good to see you again, Angela and Judith!

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

In 1957 my Dad had to have his left leg amputated because of an airplane crash while he was in the Air Force. The plane he was in was taking off to go to London during WWII in the fog and crashed in takeoff. His left ankle was crushed and his back was broken. Luckily he was able to recover from the broken back, but his leg never healed. He had many operations and finally made the decision to amputate. I was 8, my sisters 6 and 5 and we lived in Montana. The best Vet hospital for amputation was in Oklahoma City, so we packed the whole family in a very old car and drove to Oklahoma City. My Mom didn't drive, so Dad took his cane and rigged the clutch so that he could shift gears by pushing the cane down. Needless to say, it was a very long trip. I still don't  know to this day how Dad managed to get us there. He was raging with fever from the gangrene in his leg, but he never wavered from his goal. My Mom's family were in Oklahoma and Texas, so we had plenty of support there.

He was required because of the amputation to drive an automatic car. After he recovered, the Government bought him his very first new car, a 1957 Chevy. He kept that car in such good condition and was so proud of it. My Mom learned to drive in that car and so did I. When I was a teenager, it was the car I was allowed to drive. We lived in Pasadena, TX at that time and my girlfriend and I took the car to Galveston for the day. Sitting at a light on the seawall, a tourist looking at the ocean slammed into us. The 1957 Chevy was totaled. The car was so smashed that Dad forgave me for wrecking the car, he was so happy I was still alive.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> In 1957 my Dad had to have his left leg amputated because of an airplane crash while he was in the Air Force. The plane he was in was taking off to go to London during WWII in the fog and crashed in takeoff. His left ankle was crushed and his back was broken. Luckily he was able to recover from the broken back, but his leg never healed. He had many operations and finally made the decision to amputate. I was 8, my sisters 6 and 5 and we lived in Montana. The best Vet hospital for amputation was in Oklahoma City, so we packed the whole family in a very old car and drove to Oklahoma City. My Mom didn't drive, so Dad took his cane and rigged the clutch so that he could shift gears by pushing the cane down. Needless to say, it was a very long trip. I still don't know to this day how Dad managed to get us there. He was raging with fever from the gangrene in his leg, but he never wavered from his goal. My Mom's family were in Oklahoma and Texas, so we had plenty of support there.
> 
> He was required because of the amputation to drive an automatic car. After he recovered, the Government bought him his very first new car, a 1957 Chevy. He kept that car in such good condition and was so proud of it. My Mom learned to drive in that car and so did I. When I was a teenager, it was the car I was allowed to drive. We lived in Pasadena, TX at that time and my girlfriend and I took the car to Galveston for the day. Sitting at a light on the seawall, a tourist looking at the ocean slammed into us. The 1957 Chevy was totaled. The car was so smashed that Dad forgave me for wrecking the car, he was so happy I was still alive.


Wow Kathy! What a '57 Chevy story. I learned to drive on ours as a teenager too. Two-tone olive green with the white panel on the back fenders... I loved that car!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What a story!  Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Wow Kathy! What a '57 Chevy story. I learned to drive on ours as a teenager too. Two-tone olive green with the white panel on the back fenders... I loved that car!!


Ours was a two-tone light green with the white panel on the back. I loved that car and was very upset when it was totaled. I did buy a '68 bright red, with a white convertible top Mustang when I graduated from High School. I went to work at Nasa right out of High School and as soon as I saved a down payment I bought the Mustang. I was so thrilled with that car. I kept it until after my second child was born in 1974 and bought a station wagon. Boy would I love to have that car back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

My first car was a '85 Mazda GLC. It was a standard and I learned how to use it just to have that car. I totaled it when I was 8 mo. pregnant with my second daughter. I was wearing my seat belt and did not get a single scratch.

My favorite car is probably my current one a 2006 Saturn Ion. Mostly because it is the first brand new car I have ever owned.

As for dream car, that would have to be '64 1/2 or '65 Mustang. Mint condition would be wonderful.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

My first car was a hand me down from my mom, a 1970 Nova.  Loved that tank.  My favorite car that I have owned was a 1990 Mazda 626 GT.  It looked like a family car, but it could move.  Hubby was driving it up north one night when he discovered that the cruise cut out at about 120.  He had it going a bit faster than that, I guess he was in a hurry, when he realized that Hey! there might be deer on the road  , and slowed down.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

My first (and second) car was a '75 Chevy Nova. Fine for a poor college kid but very quirky. My favorite is my current '08 Santa Fe. I'm on my second Santa Fe (first was an '04)- I love them!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

My first car was a 1990 Citroën AX. I did love that car, and I don't think I've had anything I've really loved since. 

My fiancé lucked out on his first car with a Shelby Cobra for $900. Apparently, the seller was going through a divorce and wanted to get back at her soon-to-be ex-husband by selling it to a kid for cheap. He's still unhappy that someone ran a red light and totalled it.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> My first car my parent bought for me (but I never drove) they bought before I has sixteen....mom realized that it had no airbag or adequate safety feature and made dad sell it. It was a 1989 thunderbird...Same year as me. Then I got a 1996 Honda, which I had three years before I could drive. My friends' car accident scared me from driving for a long time. I waited until I HAD to get my licence to get it. I still drive the same car...I feel like such a baby on the forum.


I kinda feel like a "baby" here too lol. I too waited a long time before I got my license... I was 20.  My first car was a ruby red 1998 Subaru Outback Wagon (loved it). My favorite car (and only my second/current car!) is my black 2006 Subaru Baja! I'd been dreaming about getting a Baja for years...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> Dream car: 1964 1/2 Ford Mustang Convertible





LuckyRainbow said:


> As for dream car, that would have to be '64 1/2 or '65 Mustang. Mint condition would be wonderful.


Hey LR... we have the same dream car!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, but I would take a hardtop too. I just love the look of that car.

I still kick myself for not making my one chance at that car happen. When I was first married, there was a '65 on a private lot that they wanted $1700 for (in 1985). It was in mint condition, low mileage and only one owner. We "thought" the price was too steep. It was later sold to a teenager and we had to watch it deteriorate before our eyes. Made me sick to my stomach every time I saw that kid behind the wheel. Of course, I was only 20 at the time, but I felt so much older.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite car was a 1974 AMC Gremlin X with the 304 engine. It was the very definintion of a death trap: way overpowered, scary light in the rear end, dangerously inadaquate brakes. I got that car up to 110 mph on a couple of occasions with plenty of pedal left, but the car shook so hard,the wheel was jumping out of my hands. I was lucky I didn't die in that car, but it was a scream to drive!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

My first car was a 1960 VW Beetle...my dad towed it home with the engine in pieces in a box on the back seat. I think he paid $50 for it. I put 30K miles on it the year I had it, then sold it to a woman who was taking it to Puerto Rico. It's probably still running there. 

My favorite car is the one I'm driving now, a 2007 Nissan Altima, loaded with everything.










And that's my favorite dog, Miz Cedar, who travels with me everywhere.

I tried to insert a picture (the link is in the message), but the picture didn't show up. If anyone knows how to fix it, please feel free.

Sharyn

_[fixed link - Admin.]_


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

First car: 1967 Dodge Dart GT (318 Automatic)
Favorite car: 2005 Dodge Magnum (also my current car)

I learned to drive in my Dad's 1962 Plymouth Valiant with the push-button automatic.



Teninx said:


> My favorite car was a 1974 AMC Gremlin X with the 304 engine.


The first car I bought for myself was a 1975 Gremlin with the small block 6 cylinder.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Kelly G said:


> First car was a 1961 Dodge Lancer - All black - three speed on the floor, slant six - as much bondo as metal in a couple of the fenders, but it was mine. Paid $250.00 on a $50/mo payment plan when I was a sophomore in HS in '69. ....
> 
> I'm 6'3" tall and just barely fit in the car but once in the seat, it was all good.


We have a couple of things in common, here; I started my HS sophmore year in 1969 and I am also 6'3".


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> I learned to drive in my Dad's 1962 Plymouth Valiant with the push-button automatic.


My dad had a 64 Plymouth Fury with push-button automatic that he gave to me to drive during my single mom years... When I finally got a new car from hubby-to-be Larry... I was constantly flicking the a/c vent to put the car in park!!  I had forgotten about that car! I really liked it!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My first car was a 1977 Grand Prix.  White with red pin striping and red interior.  My dad had it repainted for me and it was beautiful.  I drove it until I graduated from college.  I then bought my first car...a 1990 white Mitsubishi Eclipse.  It was my favorite.  I cried the day I sold it to a guy for his kid that didn't even have his license yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> We have a couple of things in common, here; I started my HS sophmore year in 1969 and I am also 6'3".


Can't fool me. . .you two are really the same person. . .think about it. . .we never see you in the same post.  

Ann


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

My first car was a 1987 (I think) Chevy Celebrity. My favorite car is my current Jeep Wrangler Sahara


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

1968 Ford Mustang convertible (in 1978-when I got my Driver's License)


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Just for grins... Here's a picture of me and my first car (a fairly rare 1959 XK-150 Jaguar):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it! The matching one (in British Racing Green) is sitting in my garage, doing nothing. After 3 years of restoration, we drove it a few times and then bought a new convertible. Now the Jaguar just sits.

First car- A Chevy Corvair, the one Ralph Nader hated.
First car with my husband- A Datsun 240Z, one of the first ones imported. That was a great car!
Favorite- hmmmmmm. I've pretty much liked the last few we've had. I'm partial to German engineering, super handling, and speed. I love to drive.
Berni


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I went to high school with a girl whose mother picked her up in a Jaguar XJ-6.  I never sat in it, and I didn't know much in the late 1970s, but I knew good taste, and that car had it.  

Over the years I fell in and out of love with various cars, and even drove some of them.  The Jaguar XJ-8 was always my holy grail automobile, especially the top of the line Vanden Plas with piped leather seats and pull-down trays in the back seats.

Since last June I drive a Metallic Indigo Blue 2008 Jaguar XJ-8 Vanden Plas, and I had a 2004 of the same model before that, it was British Racing Green and my father now drives it (and loves it possibly even more than I did!)

Some youthful ideas are good ideas...


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, I've always wanted a Jeep Wrangler. I had a friend in high school who had a Jeep with zebra stripes all over.

My first car was a 1971 (?) Pluto Beige Toyota, a hand me down from my Mom. It was 15 years old when I drove it, and one of the car doors was a different color than the body. LOL It only had an AM radio, and it wasn't the most reliable thing in the world. We would encourage it to start with dashboard strokes and whispered pleasantries.

I absolutely loved my dark green Honda del Sol with a VTEC engine. The rooftop thing would come out and store in the trunk, and the rear window rolled down. I loved that car to bits. I had to sell it when expecting my first child, at which time my hubby convinced me that we needed a _conversion van_. So basically, I went from driving a mini to a bus. 

After the kids no longer needed all the playpens and whatnot, we got a Ford Escape, which we still have. I really like this car, actually. It's a nice fit for what we need right now. But I still want my del Sol back. *sniff* One day I'll get a convertible again, and let everyone think I'm a having a midlife crisis--I really don't care.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Malibama said:


> I went to high school with a girl whose mother picked her up in a Jaguar XJ-6. I never sat in it, and I didn't know much in the late 1970s, but I knew good taste, and that car had it.
> 
> Over the years I fell in and out of love with various cars, and even drove some of them. The Jaguar XJ-8 was always my holy grail automobile, especially the top of the line Vanden Plas with piped leather seats and pull-down trays in the back seats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My first car was a Ford Pinto.  I don't know what to say about that except I hated that car.  My husband is a Chrysler fan.  He picked out the car I am driving now, a Chrysler 300M.  Love this car.  It is perfect for me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My 1st car was a 2000 Chevy Metro LSI edition, green.  Paid $4,000.00 for it.  Still use it, great mileage.


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Can't fool me. . .you two are really the same person. . .think about it. . .we never see you in the same post.
> 
> Ann


H'mmmm - sort of makes you wonder doesn't it


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

First car was 1965 Pontiac LeMans. Very fast and very loud. Also where I learned to drive a manual transmission...four on the floor. Favorite car is my husbands current baby...















PT Cruiser


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Mollyb52:

I've seen Tom Hanks driving his black PT Cruiser around here in Malibu on multiple occasions.

I think Al Past drives one too.

They're cute cars!

MALIBAMA


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Malibama said:


> Mollyb52:
> 
> I've seen Tom Hanks driving his black PT Cruiser around here in Malibu on multiple occasions.
> 
> ...


I have seen pictures of Tom Hanks driving his PT. Beach Boy Al Jardine has one and wrote a song and did a video with/about it. We go to some of the PT Cruiser shows...it is surprising who you see or hear about at them. 
Molly


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Here she is:










Andaba de luto. That is to say, we were in mourning, over the passing of Celia Cruz, a force of nature and queen of the salseras.
The inset is the third brake light in the rear window.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite was a 1975 Porsche 911S that was with us from new through 1984 when after the first few months of parenthood it just became too impractical.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My first car was a 1972 VW Beetle that I bought in 1975. My boyfriend at the time convinced me to buy it from a neighbor. This was major rebellion against my parents, as they were Chevy people. "No, no, no don't buy a foreign car, you won't get anyone to work on it!!!!" Loved that car. Sold it when my now husband and I bought a 1981 Honda Civic together, the first new car either of us had had.

My favorite car is harder to pin down, any of the five we have now (we're car people) could qualify. I'll go with the 1968 Austin Mini Cooper. Or, our rental here in SD:










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, uh, Betsy.  That's your husband at the wheel?  Rob the cradle, much?  He looks about 16!  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, Ann, you have soooooo made his day. He's twenty years older than I am. When I call him my old man, I'm not kidding!  It used to confuse people when we were out together, but I've aged and he hasn't. I have more gray hair than he does by far. I tell people he's turned me gray.

Betsy

Here's a pic of him in LaJolla a couple years ago...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  He looks about 30 there, I admit. . . 

When my son and husband go places together people assume they're brothers.  Ed is not even a little gray though in the last year or so he's started thinning. . .but not in patches, so it's not as obvious. . . .

I just get highlights so it's hard to tell what's gone gray and what's been lightened. . .LOL

Ann


----------

